# Timesharing in Israel



## Larry (Jul 7, 2011)

I just spent 25 amazing days in Israel and two of the weeks were spent in timeshare. I  have prepared a detailed review in the TUG review section for each resort but although submitted it has not posted yet. So here is a mini review of each;


CLUB HOTEL TIBERIUS ISRAEL



Tiberius location was excellent for touring northern area of Israel. Went to Golan heights and entire Galilee area, artist city of Tzafat, Rosh Hanikra, Acre and Tiberius, Countryside of Galilee area and Golan was spectacular. Old city of Tzafat was spiritual and had great artists colony.

Views from room of the sea and pool area from 6th floor of resort built on hillside were awesome. Unit had two small BR areas suitable for couple and two small children with two small single beds in each room. There was no living room just the two BR area separated by partition with pocket doors in this 1br unit. Resort also had gym for an additional charge, and free nightly entertainment which was pretty good. Great resort for kids as we saw lots of activities for this mostly Israeli family vacation timeshare resort. Food at resort dinning room was good for 1 night that we ate in restaurant and one night that we had pizza in bar. We also had one morning breakfast buffet that was overpriced with eggs that were greasy and cold but a nice assortment of cold cheeses and salads. Restaurants in Tiberius were very good with outstanding fresh seafood available at all restaurants we went to.


HEROD’S RESIDENCE CLUB




This is an outstanding resort as I felt we were staying at a Ritz Carlton rather than a timeshare, The unit was really a hotel suite with a separate BR, nice size bathroom and very small living room with small fridge and hot water electric pot. However like a Ritz Carlton we had twice daily maid service, bath robes, slippers, complimentary plate of fruit and water in room at check in. The Balcony was huge with 10th floor direct views of 
Sea and swimming pools. Large box of assorted teas and coffee also provided in room. They also provided live entertainment for 4 or five nights during our weeks stay and a couple were very good. 

All common areas, including, lobbies, bathrooms, gym, pool area were of 5 star hotel quality. One of the best exchanges ever!!!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 7, 2011)

Which exchange company were these through?


----------



## Larry (Jul 7, 2011)

Both were through II


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 9, 2011)

I have seen a few weeks pop up in Israel at DAE, as well.

The availibility charts in the European version of the RCI Directory have shown Israel in the toughest to trade into supply / demand situation all 12 months of the year.


----------

